# Week in Longreach



## clopo (Feb 28, 2013)

I went to Longreach this week for a conference on the Lake Eyre Basin, great conference with some big names from the scientific community. Including Angus Emmott and Arthur Georges from the reptile world. If anyone is interested hop on their facebook page and show your support for protecting the basin.

http://www.facebook.com/LakeEyreBasinUnderTheSpotlight

So to the herping, i drove down on Sunday hoping to find some things along the way. Not much luck with the herps with only a blue tongue (Tiliqua multifasciata), but i did drive through an impressive storm.






On the road to a pot of gold. by R. Francis, on Flickr





Centralian Blue tongue by R. Francis, on Flickr

Once in Longreach and booked in to the hotel i decided to go out for a drive expecting to find some frogs. The first find was a Tessallated Gecko (Diplodactylus tessallatus). I then stopped for a Knife-footed Frog (Cyclorana cultripes) which was next to a large puddle on the side of the road. There were frogs calling everywhere and i could hear at least 3 species, i was only able to find a very impressive Broad-palmed frog though.




Tessalated Gecko by R. Francis, on Flickr




Broad-palmed Frog by R. Francis, on Flickr




Broad-palmed Frog by R. Francis, on Flickr




Knife-footed Frog by R. Francis, on Flickr


The next morning i tried to go to Starlights lookout before the conference started. It is about 50km north of Longreach along a back soil road, a week ago there was about 100mm of rain in the area and i was the first to go on the track. I think i got about 45km before there was a large washout so i had to turn around. I spent the rest of the morning looking for Gidgee Skinks, unfortunately i couldnt find any. I did find some good looking Bynoes gecko's (Heteronotia binoei), the difficult to catch Tree Skinks (Egernia striolata), Tree Dtella (Gehrya variegata) and a Houdini Myall Snake (Suta suta) which disapeared into thin air. There were also a few well known large birds around.




Bynoe's Gecko by R. Francis, on Flickr




Tree Skink by R. Francis, on Flickr




Emu by R. Francis, on Flickr




Australian Bustard by R. Francis, on Flickr

That night there was a river cruise on the Thomson River, i didnt take the camera but saw quite a few Kreft's Turtles.

The following nights i went out driving in search for anything. The last find of the night was a good one, the Brigalow Beaked Gecko (Rhynchoedura mentalis). These were only described a few years ago. There were also a few other geckos and frogs out similar to the previous night.




Brigalow Beaked Gecko by R. Francis, on Flickr




Brigalow Beaked Gecko by R. Francis, on Flickr

Last night i decided to do the 700km drive over night after the conference finished. Things were very slow, with only a Lucasium immaculatum, a Northern Spiny-tail Gecko (Strophurus ciliaris) and a Childrens Python (Anteresia childreni). There were also countless kangaroos, cats and a lone Dingo.




Lucasium immaculatum by R. Francis, on Flickr




Northern Spiny-tailed Gecko by R. Francis, on Flickr


----------



## Dragonwolf (Feb 28, 2013)

I love looking at other peoples photos, thanks for sharing. Is that Bluetongue gravid?


----------



## PieBald (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice, is that bt gravid or just a little bit annoyed?


----------



## clopo (Mar 1, 2013)

Just a typically ****** off bluey


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 1, 2013)

Sure it's ciliaris? Not krisalys?


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 1, 2013)

What is the current consensus on cyclorana (litoria) cultripes, verrucosa and whatever else may be in that complex?

The latest field guide from eric vanderguys(spelling?) Uses the lack of canthal stripe as a distinguishing physical characteristic for cultripes.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 1, 2013)

> What is the current consensus on cyclorana (litoria) cultripes, verrucosa and whatever else may be in that complex?


People have consented to disconsent.


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 1, 2013)

very nice pics and finds!


----------



## Dendrobates (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice pics! Centralian blueys are always cool to find!


----------



## treeofgreen (Mar 1, 2013)

omg i love beaked geckos!!

awesome pics mate, cheers


----------



## Melzey (Mar 1, 2013)

Great pics  thx for sharing


----------



## clopo (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone.
Henry, it had a nice big yellow mouth which bit me several times.

Jedi, I had issues with the cyclorana. I used frogs of the lake eyre basin by Tyler, Emmott and Wilson for the id. It was more so based on location though


----------



## moloch05 (Mar 2, 2013)

Very nice shots, clopo. Loved the opening one with the rainbow. It was nice to the the Centralian Blue-tongue, a species that I have only ever encountered a single time. They are great looking skinks.

Regards,
David


----------



## bk201 (Mar 2, 2013)

did not see any of the local dragons hanging around the shops?


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 3, 2013)

Good stuff as usual clopo!


----------

